# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Вы умеете экономить?

## Irina

_В народе говорят: копейка рубль бережет. Кто-то экономит на мелочах, кто-то экономный по своей сути. А вы умеете экономить? И как вы это делаете?_

----------


## Asteriks

Не умею экономить, ну никак. Если захотеть, то можно, конечно, но семья.. с ними поэкономишь.

----------


## Irina

Я тоже не умею экономить к своему величайшему стыду

----------


## fIzdrin

надо не экономить,а рационально использовать-)

----------


## Irina

> надо не экономить,а рационально использовать-)


Может подскажешь КАК это делать, ну или хотя бы как отбить тягу к излишним тратам?

----------


## Akasey

В понимании каждого человека экономия это разные вещи, одни экономят на еде, вторые на поездках за границу, а третьи не знают что это такое.

----------


## Irina

То есть экономят в основном для достижения материальной цели, а не по тому что это принцип такой - себя ограничивать?

----------


## Akasey

нет, разница в достатке. Я экономлю 


> для достижения материальной цели


, потому как по другому не могу (не получится). 


> принцип такой - себя ограничивать


 если у меня денег как у Абрамовича, зачем мне себя ограничивать? Думаю люди с достатком гораздо выше среднего (и с трезвым умом) себя в этом не утруждают. Опять же 


> трезвый ум


 в моём понимании не *безсмысленное* разбазаривание денег.

----------


## Irina

> разница в достатке


Вот с этим не соглашусь, некоторые люди даже не имея достатка могут разбазарить зарплату за 2-3 дня и дальше жить в долг.  



> Думаю люди с достатком гораздо выше среднего (и с трезвым умом) себя в этом не утруждают


Утруждают, и ещё как. По статистике - они одни из самых экономных людей. Только вот понятия экономии у нас с ними разное.

----------


## Akasey

> Вот с этим не соглашусь, некоторые люди даже не имея достатка могут разбазарить зарплату за 2-3 дня и дальше жить в долг


 это не *не умение экономить*, это такое отношение к жизни.
То на что сэкономит "бендяк" (даже я), вызовет улыбку у "богача". Так как он не попрётся в другой магазин подальше за тем, чтоб купить что-то подешевле (хоть разница в цене не так уж и велика)

*Пы.Сы.* это всё в моём понимании и видении мира.

----------


## fIzdrin

> как отбить тягу к излишним тратам?


достаточно просто подумать прежде чем купить,а не поддаваться эмоциям

----------


## Irina

> не поддаваться эмоциям


Вот это самое трудное. Вроде покупаешь только нужное, а приходишь домой и в сумке оказывается куча ненужных мелочей

----------


## fIzdrin

надо тренироваться на мелочах-))

----------


## Sanych

В Германии проводили соц опрос, и выявили, что наиболее правильно тратят деньги те, кто ходит в магазин со списком. Дома составил спокойно, пришёл, взял только то что надо, и ушёл.

----------


## Irina

Где-то читала, что за продуктами нужно ходить сытым, иначе глазами всё съешь, и накупишь разного ненужного, без чего вполне можно обойтись.

----------


## Irina

* КАК ПЕРЕСТАТЬ ТРАТИТЬ ДЕНЬГИ ВПУСТУЮ*

Мечта Многие люди очень легкомысленно тратят деньги. В этом случае речь идет не о тех, кто погряз в долги, взяв кредиты на огромнейшие суммы только для того, чтобы иметь вещи, которые они, в принципе, не могут себе позволить. Поговорим об обычных людях, таких как мы.

Случалось ли вам выйти из магазина, прикупив что-либо совершенно ненужное, а затем выбросить это? Или, например, вы постоянно покупаете новые книги, несмотря на то, что поблизости есть хорошая библиотека? А может вы совершаете покупки в Интернет-магазинах, когда просто путешествуете в сети по вечерам?

Бессмысленная трата денег – это всего лишь привычка, однако она может серьезно навредить вашему финансовому положению. Вот пять советов, как избавиться от нее и начать контролировать свои расходы.

*1) Всегда платите наличными*

Если при каждом походе в торговый центр вы покупаете много лишнего, а, значит, тратите больше денег, чем следовало, прекратите пользоваться пластиковой картой. Идя за покупками, возьмите с собой именно ту сумму, которую вы согласны потратить в этот день. Так у вас сложится четкое представление о том, сколько вы израсходовали. Когда вы платите наличными, вы точно знаете, сколько денег у вас на руках и сколько вы должны отдать. В случае с кредитной картой вы потратите намного больше.

*2) Составляйте список*

Не важно, собираетесь ли вы купить продукты, канцелярские принадлежности или какие-либо материалы для ремонта, всегда составляйте список самого необходимого. Не стоит отправляться за покупками, если вы четко не представляете цель вашего похода. Так вы, вероятно, снова купите вещи, которые вам не нужны и которые вы вряд ли используете. Эти товары будут просто загромождать ваше жилище, пока вы не решите избавиться от них.

Кроме того, если вы не составите список, вы можете не купить самое важное. И тогда вам придется идти за покупками снова, а значит, вы потратите больше денег. Поэтому не стоит возвращаться в магазин всего лишь за одной забытой вещью.

*3) Устраивайте себе «разгрузочные дни»*

В борьбе против бессмысленной траты финансовых средств очень помогает такая практика: устраивайте как можно чаще «дни без денег», а именно дни, в течение которых вы не потратите ни копейки. Например, попробуйте в выходные воздержаться от каких-либо покупок. Идя на работу, оставьте свой кошелек дома, а c собой возьмите что-нибудь перекусить в обеденный перерыв.

Если вы привыкли постоянно покупать газеты, пить кофе или есть конфеты, такие «разгрузочные дни» помогут вам избавиться от этих особенностей вашего образа жизни. То же самое касается и выходных. В эти дни вы предпочитаете поесть в городе или у друзей, сходить в кино или по магазинам? Вы удивитесь, когда поймете, что развлекаться можно и бесплатно.

*4) Ведите учет ваших расходов*

В течение двух недель записывайте все суммы денег, которые вы потратили. Указывайте время, место, что именно вы купили и сколько это стоило. Таким образом, вы сможете точно узнать, куда делись ваши деньги. Некоторые пункты могут вас весьма «удивить». Возможно, лишние чашка кофе и угощение уже являются вашими слабостями, без которых вы не можете обойтись ни дня. Более того, сама мысль о том, что вам придется записать каждую купленную вещь, заставит вас подумать дважды, прежде чем приобрести еще одну книгу или диск.

*5) Не посещайте определенные магазины и сайты в Интернете*

У каждого из нас есть перечень магазинов, которые привлекают больше других. Если вы уверены, что не сможете выйти из такого торгового центра без покупки, лучше вообще не заходить. Постарайтесь не бывать в этом магазине какой-то период времени.

Если вы постоянно оказываетесь на сайте такого торгового центра, заблокируйте доступ к нему в вашем браузере. Такие действия могут показаться излишними, однако, тратить средства в Интернет-магазинах очень легко, ведь в таких случаях мы не думаем о реальных суммах. А если же вы будете случайно натыкаться на такой сайт, его блокировка напомнит вам, что вы сами запретили себе его просматривать.

----------


## Irina

*Домашняя бухгалтерия — шаг на пути к богатству*

*Ведение семейного бюджета весьма не простая задача. Многие не знают как правильно распорядиться заработанными деньгами. Как говориться главное не заработать - главное сохранить. А для того, чтобы правильно это сделать практически все финансовые консультанты советуют вести домашнюю бухгалтерию*.

Если вы откроете любую книгу из серии «Как стать миллионером» или полистаете очередной буклет под названием «Путь к финансовой независимости» или что-нибудь в этом же стиле из того громадного объема подобной литературы, которой забиты полки книжных магазинов, то непременно наткнетесь на совет экспертов самого разного уровня о важности ведения личных или семейных систем учета. В большей части подобных книг это правило будет входить в десятку самых важных принципов, следуя которым вы непременно станете «богатым и счастливым».

Однако подобные издания далеко не всегда блещут глубиной научных исследований, и статистические данные по вопросу о том, сколько пользователей различными системами учета увеличили свои доходы за счет оптимизации расходов, как правило, не приводятся вовсе. Мы специально опросили представителей различных электронных программных решений по ведению личного и семейного учета, но и они не смогли привести проверенных данных на этот счет. «Подобную статистику мы не ведем, но пользователи отмечают, что использование программы помогает им навести порядок в своих финансах и сократить ненужные расходы», – говорит Павел Козловский, официальный представитель компании Keepsoft, разработавшей систему «Домашняя бухгалтерия». Но, поскольку перспектива стать свободным в финансовом отношении человеком выглядит уж очень заманчиво, интересно было провести опрос среди специалистов соответствующего уровня и выяснить, насколько действенным ключом к собственной финансовой дисциплине может быть скрупулезное ведение личного или семейного бюджета.

Отказываться от мифов, распространенных в массовом сознании в отношении путей достижения богатства, нелегко, но первое, что необходимо признать, – это то, что существование учета не спасет от личного дефолта. «Вы должны себе ясно представлять, что ведение бухгалтерского учета не защищает от банкротства, – объясняет Генрих Пеникас, эксперт кафедры математических методов анализа экономического факультета ГУ-ВШЭ ,. – И это относится как к юридическим, так и к физическим лицам». В реальности вести бухгалтерский учет в нашей стране юридических лиц обязывают, но это не значит, что все из них получают прибыль. Предприятия закрываются, когда их расходная компонента превышает доходную. Ведение личного и семейного бюджета не панацея от финансовых трудностей, которые могут возникнуть в любой момент. Начиная учитывать собственные доходы и расходы, вы просто констатируете существующее положение дел, тратите собственное время и силы, но реальным «производством материальных благ» не занимаетесь.

Второй важный момент, который нужно знать при ведении любого учета, можно назвать «правилом экономической целесообразности». Необходимо провести границу в тех расходных операциях, которые вы учитываете, крайний размер чека, ниже которого вы сами считаете ведение расчетов слишком кропотливым и бессмысленным занятием. «Любой учет оправдывает себя, если силы на его ведение окупают целесообразность, – поясняет Генрих Пеникас. – Соответственно, для целей крупных покупок человек может сам для себя определить порог вот этой самой значимости.

Говорить о системе постоянного ведения личного бюджета в рамках одной семьи нецелесообразно, потому что тогда жизнь просто превращается в бухгалтерский учет. На мой взгляд, учитывать каждый полученный чек – или недополученный – потребует намного больше времени и сил, чем оно того стоит». Минусом любых систем личной бухгалтерии является то, что вы можете до 20% своего времени потратить на проверку всех несхождений в расходной части. Таким образом, получается, что в нашем случае эффективно учитывать только крупные расходы. Однако именно «серьезные» покупки традиционно планируются простыми потр***телями заранее, и, даже делая расчеты «в уме», люди знают, сколько они потратят. Получается, что мы приходим к вопросу о том, а стоит ли вообще вводить для себя системы личного финансового контроля. Для ответа на этот вопрос нужно представлять, какую цель вы на самом деле преследуете, когда считаете собственные чеки. Если вы хотите наглядно представлять, в чем именно заключается оптимальное расходование полученных средств, без переплаты, то это, с введением личной системы учета, вам будет сделать легче. Например, вы сможете адекватно рассчитать выгоды и недостатки предлагаемых вам кредитов, соотнести стоимость текущего потребления в отношении к будущему.

К плюсам ведения систематического учета личных доходов и расходов традиционно относят воспитание в пользователе личной финансовой дисциплины. Люди, стремящиеся в конце месяца получить в графе «доход» больше, чем в расходной части, будут искать способы практичнее распределять средства, избегая трат денег по мелочам. «Плюсом систематического ведения личного и семейного бюджета является наглядная аналитика расходной и доходной составляющей вашей жизни, – соглашается Генрих Пеникас. – То есть вы сами отдаете себе отчет – или можете четко ответить на вопрос какого-либо журнала, – что на еду вы тратите, скажем, 10% , а на мебель 50% и так далее». Но привить вам финансовую дисциплину сама по себе таблица «приходов-расходов» не сможет. Потр***тели могут использовать системы учета лишь как инструмент контроля, но развивать в себе правильное отношение к тратам можно лишь собственными систематическими волевыми усилиями.

----------

